# New Arrival - Classic Fusion Zirconium 45



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Got it last Tuesday from my favorite AD. Really enjoying this watch.


----------



## mikemargolis (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, Greg, and thanks for buying an Hublot.

And thanks for buying it from my best friend, too!


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Gorgeous watch. I love how clean that dial is. Wear it well!


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, Mike. Al is the best.


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

